# Toro CCR 3650E first Use.



## Hova04 (Jan 9, 2014)

From all your recommendations and difficult searching and frustrating deals I finally found a ccr 3650e that wasn't used for 2 years after being serviced. Drove pretty far to pick it up! It did need service due to the carb being a bit gummed up, (though the seller refunded me for the service done so no worries) but the paddles etc are all new. The service mechanic stated that the machine was serviced to put into storage because the amount of smoke when cleaned was a lot. He said it has great compression and let it run for a while. He wanted to buy it but I'm NO! It did leak a bit of oil but after I got home with it and tried to start it & primed it 5 time & putting it away, 
Physical condition after cleaning it looks like new. Operational condition, well I got a chance to use it on Thursday & started on 2nd pull using tru-fuel oil/gas mix can. It smoked up prior to turning the choke & use, but she cleared my 4 car driveway in about 12 minutes and threw 8+ inches of wet slushy snow about 10 feet after spraying Pam on the chute. 
It did vibrate a gd deal & on my pavers the units vibration made the chute direct itself slightly as it made the handle move voluntarily. Any tips on it? It's also somewhat loud, but I heard of this already. 
Since then I cleaned her up very well and yesterday sprayed silicone spray (liquid wrench) on the chute and wipe 2-3 coats throughout the whole machine w/ cloth. What a shine it gave the unit. It looks like I clay bared a car  
Any tips?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I can tell you that you've' got a real nice machhine but it's not perfect. Blowing over pavers is going to cause a litle vibration unless they're a smooth as an asphalt or concrete driveway. Try it on another surface, maybe the street out front. If it still vibrates you may have a possible problem.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have any advice for you but I wanted to tell you it looks good sitting in,
Your living room? 
I would never get away with that.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> I don't have any advice for you but I wanted to tell you it looks good sitting in,
> Your living room?
> I would never get away with that.


 hey ed, whats wrong with the 3650 in the living room? its on a mat 
joe nailed it with the uneven pavers but see if there is any play in the auger, try moving it back and forth ( with the engine off ) to check the bearings. removing the left side cover exposes the belt, idler assembly and engine pully


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hey ed, whats wrong with the 3650 in the living room? its on a mat
> joe nailed it with the uneven pavers but see if there is any play in the auger, try moving it back and forth ( with the engine off ) to check the bearings. removing the left side cover exposes the belt, idler assembly and engine pully


Hey buzzard.........you have enough machines for every room of the house huh? Well maybe not the bathroom. 
I can see my old (young) lady's face now if I parked my blower in the living room.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> Hey buzzard.........you have enough machines for every room of the house huh? Well maybe not the bathroom.
> I can see my old (young) lady's face now if I parked my blower in the living room.


 i've got one advantage, i don't live with SOQS so parking a snowblower in the house isn't an issue. i had the ccr 3000 all across the basement floor when i took the motor off the old frame and put it on the 2450 frame. one year i was working on a sterio system for my club wagon and SOQS stopped by to see six 12' sub boxes, two sets of 6x9's in speaker boxes, two sets of 5' door speakers, and a pair of 5x8 speakers and five ams of various wattage to power it all on my living room floor


----------



## Hova04 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Trust me I couldn't get away with that either *

I actually have the machine in my moms garage where I left it in her basement until I cleaned out the garage for her. I live in a smaller house and since my moms property is larger I'll leave it with her. I think it was the pavers being uneven because on the side walk it did vibrate much. It did shift slightly when on a slope. The chute that is. 
Waiting for another storm to use it


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hova04 said:


> I actually have the machine in my moms garage where I left it in her basement until I cleaned out the garage for her. I live in a smaller house and since my moms property is larger I'll leave it with her. I think it was the pavers being uneven because on the side walk it did vibrate much. It did shift slightly when on a slope. The chute that is.
> Waiting for another storm to use it


I was only kidding, I think it looks great there I am jealous I can't keep mine inside like that. 

Hey Buzzard, I searched but couldn't the meaning for this > SOQS.
What does that stand for?


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

SOQS

She
Of
Queenly
Stature

I believe


----------



## Hova04 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know you joking Big Ed, it's cool! I figured someone will comment on it being in an indoor setting, but at the time their was no other option other than leaving her to freeze outside. 

It hasn't snowed jn my region since though I know even April can be unpredictable ad we received a 5" storm last year! But I may buy some stabil to put in their and run her for like 10 min & then maybe unplug the line in April to drain the fuel as the tech showed me.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sj701 said:


> SOQS
> 
> She
> Of
> ...


 correct my friend


----------



## frisbeguy4 (Nov 24, 2015)

Have you been able to eliminate the smoke? Was the smoke light color or dark. Also, another question is, " The snowblower ran well, when clearing the snow"? It sounds like the carburetor was set too rich, or the fuel mixture too rich. Is the carburetor the original one or has it been replaced. When I replaced my CCR 3650 carb., it runs better than when I bought it!! Good luck!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

frisbeguy most two stroke motors will smoke on start up with the choke on its running rich


----------

